# Is this monitor a good monitor to play games like GTA IV?



## jkultimate (Apr 30, 2011)

*OK, I have a Intex 15" 1504W model TFT Monitor.*

_I am going to purchase some components for gaming._

_AMD ATHLON II X4 635
GA880GM-UD2H
4GB CROSIAR DDR3
SAHPPIRE HD 5670 1 GIG
FSP SAGA II 400WATTS_

Will my current Monitor can handle games like GTA iv Shift 2 etc... at decent resolutions?


----------



## SlashDK (Apr 30, 2011)

You will be able to play the games at maximum settings on that monitor. Nice selection of components BTW.


----------



## NitrousNavneet (May 1, 2011)

Is AMD ATHLON II X4 635 is better than core 2 duo?
What is meaning of BTW?



jkultimate said:


> *OK, I have a Intex 15" 1504W model TFT Monitor.*
> 
> _I am going to purchase some components for gaming._
> 
> ...



What will be the price of all this things?


----------



## Vyom (May 1, 2011)

NitrousNavneet said:


> Is AMD ATHLON II X4 635 is better than core 2 duo?



Definitely Yes. 
Source: PassMark Intel vs AMD CPU Benchmarks - High End



NitrousNavneet said:


> What is meaning of BTW?



*B*y *T*he *W*ay.


----------



## Skud (May 1, 2011)

jkultimate said:


> *OK, I have a Intex 15" 1504W model TFT Monitor.*
> 
> _I am going to purchase some components for gaming._
> 
> ...




I think the only resolution you have at your disposal is 1024x768 . Your component choices are very good. You can easily play at that res with highest settings.


----------

